# Least Bittern and a Green Heron



## bulldurham (Jul 24, 2015)

Both are similar in shape and size with the Least slightly smaller and sporting a predominately yellow beak while the Green Heron's is more black with a bit of yellow on the underside. Finding Least Bitterns out in the open is rare.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 24, 2015)

LOVE that first shot!
You're right, it's very rare to see one just sitting out in the open like that; lucky you!

I've never even seen a Least Bittern--well, not enough of a glimpse to even hope for a photo. I've been to places where I *know* there were some, but they are really good at hiding out.


----------



## baturn (Jul 24, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing the photos and the info.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Both good but its great to see the Least.  I had not seen one before


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 24, 2015)

Very nice.  I'm also a bit amazed that you captured the Bittern out in the open like that.

Yes, I am frustrated and jealous


----------

